# Differences between PCI-Ex16 1.0 and 2.0?



## Zilchary (Sep 30, 2007)

Whats the differences between PCI-Express x16 1.0 and 2.0? if u got a gfx card thats 2.0 does it work with a pci-e slot thats 1.0 (if there is one) =/


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Pci-e 2.0 is faster then pci-e 1.0 . And yeas both pci 1.0 and pci-e 2.0 cards will work in either slot.


----------



## Zilchary (Sep 30, 2007)

how fast does PCI 1.0 goes and how fast does PCI 2.0 go?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's some info on it...



> PCI-SIG announced the availability of the PCI Express Base 2.0 specification on 15 January 2007. PCIe 2.0 doubles the bus standard's bandwidth from 2.5 Gbit/s to 5 Gbit/s, meaning a x32 connector can transfer data at up to 16 GB/s in each direction.
> 
> PCIe 2.0 is completely backwards compatible with PCIe v1.x. Graphic cards and motherboards designed for v2.0 will be able to work with v1.1 and v1.0, and vice versa. In some rare cases it is possible that a PCI-E 2.0 card will not work correctly on a PCI-E 1.0a slot. This is only limited to certain video cards.
> 
> ...


----------

